# <solved>  Verständnisfrage dpkg... .rpm .deb -src´s usw.

## Schnulli

Moin moin,

reine Verständnisfrage zum Import und Benutzung von rpm und deb Sources.....

Irgend etwas "gravieredes" das wir beachten sollten?Last edited by Schnulli on Thu Mar 17, 2011 12:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich sollte man alles per emerge installiern und nicht über portage-fremde Dienste. Was aber möglich wäre, wäre um das .deb oder .rpm ein ebuild zu bauen.

Mit rpm2targz und deb2targz lässt sich das relativ sicher bewerkstelligen.

Der Vorteil liegt daran das du 1 zentrales Packetmanagement hast das sich vollständig um die Verwaltung der Abhängigkeiten und "Dontinstallittwice" kümmert.

Als erste Anlaufstelle möchte ich auf http://gentoo-portage.com (Portage-Tree) und http://gpo.zugaina.org (Overlays) verweißen.

----------

## Schnulli

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Eigentlich sollte man alles per emerge installiern und nicht über portage-fremde Dienste. Was aber möglich wäre, wäre um das .deb oder .rpm ein ebuild zu bauen.
> 
> Mit rpm2targz und deb2targz lässt sich das relativ sicher bewerkstelligen.
> 
> Der Vorteil liegt daran das du 1 zentrales Packetmanagement hast das sich vollständig um die Verwaltung der Abhängigkeiten und "Dontinstallittwice" kümmert.
> ...

 

Hi Max

Danke für die Antwort, habe mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt.. erst der Import und dann für Gentoo anpassen.... es gibt ja auch einiges das bei Gentoo nicht vorhanden ist, vieles sicherlich aus gutem Grund  :Wink: 

gerade aktuell z.B. Skype in 64Bit.....(übrigens ausgeliehen bei Debian -danke dafür   :Cool:   :Laughing:  ) Gentoo nutzt wie ich gesehen habe, zwar masked aber doch im Tree, die 32Bit Variante.... 

und so weiter  :Wink: 

Bewegung ist nur dort wo kein Stillstand herscht ^^

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.. sorry, aber meines Wissens nach gibt es keine native 64 Bit Linux Skype Version.

Oder, hab ich was verpasst?

----------

## musv

Nein, hast du nicht. Die "aktuelle" Version ist schon seit Jahren die 2.0.0.81. Und die ist beinharte 32bit. Wenn die Leute da von 64bit reden, heißt das maximal, dass da evtl. die Abhängigkeiten in Form von 32bit-Libs mit drinstecken, damit das Teil in einer Multilib-Umgebung laufen kann.

Würde mich auch wundern, wenn Skype tatsächlich noch was in Richtung Linux herausbringt. Ich denk, die sind momentan erstmal mit den Smartphone-Versionen beschäftigt.

----------

## Schnulli

Nabend Josef, nabend musv,

yap eine echte -reine- 64bit Ver von Skype gab es noch nie, mix-max aber dann auf beiden Arches lauffähig ohne viel "gestricke". Ist eig. eine bin Datei.. mal schaun was morgen dabei raus kommt. 

Och, ich bin da zuversichtlich, abwarten was da evtl. an neueren Versionen kommt, die flachen Flundern (Tablets+Smartys) mit Android schreien eig. nach was neuem..... Wenn das auf Android geht.. dann auch hier ^^

Wir testen mal was Deb da gebaut hat, ist eig. die stabilste Ver die uns bis jetzt unter gekommen ist, wenn das besser sein sollte als unsere emul- Ver , dann raus damit für Volk... aber erstmal Testing ^^

Wo können wir eig hier "Testing" einreichen/abgeben wenn wir meinen das sollten andere auch probieren um dann ein feedback zu bekommen obs buggy oder sauber ist?

----------

## Max Steel

Sowas wenn möglich auf bgo (https://bugs.gentoo.org) einreichen.

----------

## Schnulli

Guten Morgen Max,

sehr gut Danke !

Wenn wir soweit sind reichen wir ein.

Ich denke.. wieder mal <solved> ... tztztz.. völlig neue Situation das es hier so schnell geht und keine Wochen/Monate dauert  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Wir testen mal was Deb da gebaut hat, ist eig. die stabilste Ver die uns bis jetzt unter gekommen ist, wenn das besser sein sollte als unsere emul- Ver , dann raus damit für Volk... 

 

Nun ja, die emullibs stellen auch nur die erforderlichen Libs als 32bit-Binary zur Verfügung. Was soll Debian da anders machen? Die können den Inhalt auch nur maximal etwas anders verpacken.

----------

## Schnulli

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   Wir testen mal was Deb da gebaut hat, ist eig. die stabilste Ver die uns bis jetzt unter gekommen ist, wenn das besser sein sollte als unsere emul- Ver , dann raus damit für Volk...  
> 
> Nun ja, die emullibs stellen auch nur die erforderlichen Libs als 32bit-Binary zur Verfügung. Was soll Debian da anders machen? Die können den Inhalt auch nur maximal etwas anders verpacken.

 

Hi musv, 

genau, die haben quasi nur ein "rosa Schleifchen" herum gezurrt. Ist in der Tat nichts anders nachdem wir rein gesehen hatten.

Wir haben dann nicht veruscht es hier zu bauen nachdem wir die Dep´s aufgelöst hatten.

Also bleiben wir bei dem was uns zur Verfügung steht.

----------

## Josef.95

Geht es hier um die Installation von Skype auf einem amd64 no-multilib System?

Denn auf einem "normalen" amd64 multilib System sollte sich Skype doch schlicht via emerge installieren lassen?!

```
grep KEYWORDS /usr/portage/net-im/skype/skype-2.1.0.81.ebuild 

KEYWORDS="amd64 ~x86"
```

 Die ist unter amd64 sogar als stable gekenzeichnet ;)

----------

## Schnulli

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Geht es hier um die Installation von Skype auf einem amd64 no-multilib System?
> 
> Denn auf einem "normalen" amd64 multilib System sollte sich Skype doch schlicht via emerge installieren lassen?!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi Josef,

so in etwa. Deb hatte uns vorgegaukelt eine bessere 64Bit zu haben. Was aber nicht stimmt, ist eine schön verpackte 32Bit. Würde also kaum Sinn machen da noch Arbeit und Zeit zu investieren.

Du weißt doch, die Hoffnung (endlich mal ein 64Bit zu bekomen) stirbt zu letzt, deshalb hatten wir die Ver angetestet.... 

Lieber bei dem bleiben was wir hier haben, das geht und wird sauber unterstützt.

Außerdem gibt es (viele) andere Dinge die wichtiger sind ......

----------

